# Oops I did it again a few beers and purchased a new coffe machine



## Union8 (Aug 31, 2017)

Oops been out had a few beers and purchased a a Fracino Piccino coffee machine I think this is what I need, but I hope this is not a mistake I will get the eureka minion to complement it once I can see clearly. I hope this is not against protocol ?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Its easily done

A friend accidently bought a Triumph Stag off ebay after a couple of cold ones


----------



## Union8 (Aug 31, 2017)

I hope that it will work better than a Stag...


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

great little machine - and spares are easy - might want to look at a bigger grinder, but a mignion should be fine - actually - look up the niche grinder thread !


----------



## Union8 (Aug 31, 2017)

Ok so today I have purchase a Mahlkoning vario grinder and I hope this will compliment my Fracino Piccino can't wait to set this up ��

any recommendations on a good tamper ?


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Union8 said:


> Ok so today I have purchase a Mahlkoning vario grinder and I hope this will compliment my Fracino Piccino can't wait to set this up ��
> 
> any recommendations on a good tamper ?


Tampers are a very personal choice, make sure you get one that is >58.4mm

On a personal recommendation I find the eazytamp 5 star pro to be very reliable for ensuring a flat tamp.

@kennyboy993 and @MildredM both have the kafatek tamper which works on the same principle.


----------

